# My M6 !



## stevebuk (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I recently aquired this lovely M6 with Saphire crystal from Roy. it really is a great looking watch. Super tough. Not a mark after a fair bit of swimming, diving and general day to day wear. I bought it as a "beater" when not wearing my Sub. I now wear it more! Time keeping is about +5 per day, not as good as my subs 2 sec/week but still vert respectable.

I have mad a pic but its rubbish







Any advice guys?

Cheers,

Steve









Edited by Jason to save Roys eyes


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Steve,

Large pic, wish I had larger eyes.









Glad you like the watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice looking watch Steve...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Jase, my eyes are back to normal now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

stevebuk said:


> I have mad a pic but its rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not easy to photograph watches,

Have a look in the photography section for some helpfull advise.


----------



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like the watch. what do you think of its feel on the wrist?

jka


----------



## stevebuk (Jul 6, 2005)

jkamend said:


> I really like the watch. what do you think of its feel on the wrist?
> 
> jka
> 
> ...


It's really nice, the band doesn't rip out the hairs on my arms! I also like the flat crystal, different from the "domed" one on my 5513 Sub. All in all it's a great watch. Get one!

Steve


----------

